# Easy. Elegant Wooden Box Hinge



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*I could kick myself*

*A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.










*The only good part* was that there were enough left over prototype parts that I could make a hinge for my next project from the cast-offs










*Then this week* I was making a tea box for a friend and when the issue of hinges came up, as it will with these boxes, I decided to try to make the hinge integral to the box.

Like this:










*This has numerous advantages.:*

1) It's clean. There is only one "added part" - the pin, no protrusions or bumps or screws.
2) You don't have to install it. No rebates, no unsightly gaps where the hardware had to be realigned.
3) It is automatically perfectly aligned. All you have to do is make the top and bottom the same dimensions and square and they will be perfect.
4) It's really cheap. (The price of a foot of 1/8" brass rod.)
5) It automatically stops just past 90 degrees.
6) It only takes a half hour to make them . 
7) They are sooooo easy.

You get the idea. I thought back on all those hours wrestling with little blocks that didn't want to be aligned.

I would have kicked myself (If I could)

So here's how you make them…. So you can kick yourself too.

*First, make up* or get out whatever you use for a foolproof spacing jig, box joint jig or the like. (I made this one on the Q & D.) Use it to lay out the cuts between which the gaps will be removed.










*Run a groove *down the edge that will carry the pin. Cool that the pin and the saw blade are both 1/8", yes?










*Round off the edges* with a corner round bit on your router.










*Chew out* the waste areas.










*Install the rod* in the top part and glue in a little strip to fill in the remaining gap. Make sure you don't glue the rod to the wood. In this photo the strips are glued in oversize. They will be trimmed to the opening after the glue sets.










*Then go ahead* and finish making the box as you normally would. *The only thing to make sure of is that the line dividing the top and bottom of box is on the centerline of the hinge pin. (Really important).*

The half lap recess (if you are using a half lap) for the top to fit over is cut on the outside of the box and extends below that line. That is to say that the actual dividing line is the one you would see from the inside of the box, not the lower one you would see from the outside of the box. This is the only photo I have that shows the half lap.










*Completely finish the box* and as the last step install the top, glue in the fillers and carefully sand and finish them. In this case I used spalted filler pieces and made them appear to match the pieces into which they were glued. They don't really match, but the eye wants them to so they do appear to.










*I used fish glue *to install the last fillers so that they could be easily disassembled at any time by simply getting them wet.









*You don't have to* add the last filler pieces in the bottom. The hinge works exactly the same without them, and the top is removable.

Hope some of you will use this idea. I can't believe that I've actually invented it but if I did you have my blessing to use it.

It's just soooooooo darn easy !!

Thanks for looking in and good luck with your hinges.

*New Edition Edit* https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/model.html?id=49b42e2ce1f6da5152d9fc61873164a1

*Edit: Here's an innovation* that you can use if you want to make the box in one piece, cut the top off and then do the hinges.

Paul


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


I have a pen box that's been sitting on my desk with the same basic design, but not as many fingers. For the past two months, I've been telling myself, "You need to incorporate this joint into one of your pieces." As soon as I finish the cabinet that I'm making, which should be early next week, I'll get to work on my work inspired by you. #1. gotta make the veneer press
#2. mill all the pieces for a small chest
#3. make sure I use that joint
#4. add marquetry design on the face.
Then, of course, post my efforts on Lumberjocks. It should be fun…......

Thanks Paul for sharing your amazing talent.


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Love watching a craftsman going about his business, cleaver stuff Paul, thanks for sharing your endless skills, even turners like to try things different,or, they maybe just plain curious. : )))))


----------



## cloakie1 (May 29, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


great idea…..i have a certain stepdaughters birthday coming up soon and she is the only one i haven't made a jewerly box for yet…will try this idea of yours. thankyou


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Very nice work Paul.

I like the integrated hinge.

Lee


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


11 times favorited (12 now that I've done it), and only 4 comments? If only to say "Thank you Paul, for sharing this new strategy with us". Come on, people, show some Love!

I really do mean it, Paul, thanks a lot. I don't have a RT yet, but I will, and one of the first things I will be doing on it will be a box with wooden hinges.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


OK Paul, you have my vote.

I like a lot of things about this, you know these, but I am repeating for my own info.

Having the pin ride high above the base (instead of in the line separating the top and bottom) has a few advantages. The 90 degree stop, ease of making, and only the bottom/back needs to be made taller than the rest of the sides (the top is it's normal size). Sweet.

Being able to finish the box without the hinge installed is great.

I also really like the idea/possibility of not installing the bottom plugs and having a hinged and removable top.

This is so cool. Thanks.
Steve


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Paul,
The products of your fertile mind continue to amaze. 
Thanks for letting us watch it at work.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


I am going to try this and see what happens Paul, Your ideas are always great and helpful!

Thanks for sharing sooooo much!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


thnx for your expertise Paul. Also, that I'd luv to see how you made the "Cabinet-Tree"......really just the tree part. Thnx. Everything you do is just awesome. Thnx for sharing


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Great idea and design for your hinges Paul. I would not have thought of doing it this way and it is really clever.
Thanks


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


I do believe you're right about integral hinges. This is a far easier way to do them though, Paul. Well thought out.


----------



## Randy63 (Jun 25, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Wonderful blog! Fine photos and details of the making of this hinge. I too appreciate you taking the time and effort to detail the making and to share with us. Interesting note about the fish glue for the fillers. I use hot hide glue and have become quite fond of it, but haven't ever used fish glue.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Excellent blog and the info is very useful, thank you. I can see that others think so too (when I favorited it…there were 31 ahead of me).

This is why I love this site…great folks…excellent info.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


I really like this method of hinges. Clever idea of using your TS to cut for the pins. Thanks for explaining it all.

As I was reading where you talk about the spacing for the fingers, it occurred to me that I could stack both boards together and cut them with the scroll saw using the tiniest blade. The kerf would be just enough for movement but not sloppy. Then you open yourself up to the possibilities of finger spacing like no tomorrow since you don't have to conciously match the top with the bottom.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


*Thanks for the response everyone*

I am very happy to have been of some use to you and I hope to see these hinges on lots of projects in the future. 
Once you make a set and move the hinge up and down…....... so smooooooth…. you'll be doubly hooked.

Yes Rance, there are endless possibilities. The central idea is the table saw cut for the pin. That frees you up to design all kinds of things that you couldn't begin to drill accurately.

I have several variations in mind but then I've got a lot of other ideas too and I've already done this one. 

Thanks again


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Great idea… thanks for sharing.

Now I'm going out to try one to see if I have it right.


----------



## larryw (Feb 10, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Paul for sharing your ideas and knowledge, this is one that I plan to use. I'm currently working on some gun grips for a smith and wesson .38 special that belongs to my dad, and I've decided to make a box to house the gun, and I think your hinge would probably work beautifully on this box. Thanks again.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Thanks for the additional details. This should make the task much easier.

L/W


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


These look very much like those posted by Yorkshire Stewart on one of his way cool boxes. I tried his and could never get them right. Hopefully Ill have better luck with yours. They may be easy for someone of your talents but Im sure I will find a way to make them difficult if not impossible! Great work!


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Great Blog Paul! Thanks for sharing with all of us. You will definitely be seeing this in use on my future projects.

You should submit this as one of the reader tips and tricks to the woodworking magazines… I'm sure it would be published!


----------



## kevinw (Feb 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the blog post. Very good technique that I hope to master.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Outstanding solution to a pesky problem. As clean as it gets, too.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


*gfadvm*, Thanks for the reference. I knew I couldn't have been the first to discover this. It's just too simple.

Stewart's are a little differently done but the basic idea is the saw cut replacing the drilling. His is here: 
http://lumberjocks.com/YorkshireStewart/blog/3153

I'm sure we will find others as well….... It's just so simple.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


I already figured out how to screw these up. How deep do you cut the groove for the brass rod? Sorry to be so dense but I never did get Yorkshire Stewarts to work for me and now Im determined to make yours {if I can}. Thanks. Andy


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


*Andy*, Just make the pin center in the edge of the hinge. That means that the center of the pin is the same distance from the edge as it is from each side. 
Another way to put that, and to answer more directly, is one half the thickness of the piece plus one half the diameter of the pin. 
Eg: I used 1/2" stock and a 1/8" pin, so the groove would have been 1/4" plus 1/16" = 5/16" deep.

Does that work for you?


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Great post Paul, I'll have to give this a try.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul- Ill try again tomorrow but I warn you more questions are probably coming! Thanks again for your patience. Andy


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


1000 words…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Thank you Rance the sketchup man.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


I also thank you Rance.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this! Favourited!


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


It really takes an experienced shipwright to figure out the compound angles for your pentagonal clam shell box. - a bowling ball with an attitude! That is a beaut! What angel did you use, Paul? Is there a formula for that?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Be careful what you ask for 

http://www.kjmaclean.com/Geometry/dodecahedron.html


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


OMG and I thought the hinges were tough! Paul, your brain works a LOT differently [better] than mine. You have my respect. Andy


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


So clever.
And so nice!
As always you have done it.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Very Cool !!!


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


just saw -gfadvmabout hinges being addictive thought I would have a look. 
It looks easy I might just have to give it a try.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Paul, your hinges have got me thinking.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


I'm honored sir.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


I hope to do them justice. This project will take some time. Fiendish in its complexity but hopefully fun. 
I'm designing it using CAD as we speak.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


I'll be holding my breath.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Paul that are some awesome boxes and I like your hinge design!!

.............Jim


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Paul This is a great idea, Similar to the Incra Hindge mate but without requiring the jig.

I've made this a favorite for me also.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Very impressive work Paul.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


I wonder if we have MDF trees ? I've not seen them but god must have made them because far too many folks prefer their products to wood and fiberglass too ! Maybe I'll find a healthy stand of MDF trees next to the fiberglass forest ? (it's humor I hope you see ! -{}) terrific hinges my friend, Terrific !!!


----------



## mpwilson (Aug 1, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Just found my way here by clicking on, erm… some…thing. I'm not sure what. Just bought a router table, this is on the short list of things I have to try.


----------



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


This is such a great solution. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Bill_N (Feb 29, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Well now I have something else to make 
Looks really awesome love all the potential


----------



## bsilverman (Oct 29, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


I was real happy to see an easy wooden hinge design explained. I made one from softwood and the glue is still drying right now.

It wasn't as easy for me and i had to do a lot of recuts. My secondary motivation was cost. As it turns out, 1/8" brass rods costs a lot, at about ten bucks for 3 feet. So i took the next thing available, a 3/16" threaded steel rod for $1.75. I think the larger size caused a good deal of my difficulties.

Being softwood i'm guessing it wont be too strong or last too long, but its all i have available at the moment.

I look forward to making one in hardwood and will be keeping an eye out for thinner rods and i will likely practise a bit more with softwood (cedar).


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


bsilverman,

The last time I bought 1/8" brass rod, I paid $12.62 for 15'. The total with shipping was $18.46.

It looks like they are now $14.00 here.

Here are some on Amazon too.


----------



## bsilverman (Oct 29, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks, if i plan something in advance, that will be the way to go!!!


----------



## mpwilson (Aug 1, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


I'd recommend going to speedymetals.com or onlinemetals.com. I'm seeing 1/8" brass rod for $2.22 for a 6' length at speedy.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


For as much as you'll use, just buy bronze brazing rod.


----------



## bsilverman (Oct 29, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Brazing rods sounds good, will price them next time i'm out.

Was looking thru some old posts here and came across a mention of using coat hangers as a substitute.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


I get the brass rod at HD and I don't remember it being expensive.
Of course that could be my memory.

Glad you like the hinge. 
Let me know if there's anything I can do to help.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


how about waxing the brass rod before placing it in the slot, that way the glue will not stick to it.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


That would work.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


Great idea. I really want to play with this as soon as I finish up a couple of projects. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


My take on handmade hinges. Your are SO much better and easier. I sweated bullets over what I came up with.


















I'll never do it that way again. Thanks to you.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


And yes, that's coat hanger rod. 3/32", just like all mysawblades.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *I could kick myself*
> 
> *A few months ago* I spent many many hours trying to perfectly align a set of "box joint hinges" for my project " A Little Cabinetree" After I finally got them working I installed them on the edges of the MDF sides and doors and then veneered over the whole works.
> 
> ...


And, when I figure out how to get them to stay in the hinges, I'll cut them to fit.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*A Sketchup Model to Make it Easier (I hope)*

*I have had several people PM* me who were having trouble with the details of the integral hinge in this blog so I've done a sketchup to try to clarify it. I hope I haven't just made it more confusing. If this doesn't clear it up, I'll just keep trying.










*Here's the link:*

https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/model.html?id=49b42e2ce1f6da5152d9fc61873164a1

*I've added the sketchup link to the first blog page so it's all in one place and easy to find.
*

Good luck and ask me if you need help

Paul


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A Sketchup Model to Make it Easier (I hope)*
> 
> *I have had several people PM* me who were having trouble with the details of the integral hinge in this blog so I've done a sketchup to try to clarify it. I hope I haven't just made it more confusing. If this doesn't clear it up, I'll just keep trying.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul that would be great if I used Sketchup


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A Sketchup Model to Make it Easier (I hope)*
> 
> *I have had several people PM* me who were having trouble with the details of the integral hinge in this blog so I've done a sketchup to try to clarify it. I hope I haven't just made it more confusing. If this doesn't clear it up, I'll just keep trying.
> 
> ...


Just click the link Jim. I don't use it either, but it popped up.

Nice work Paul.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A Sketchup Model to Make it Easier (I hope)*
> 
> *I have had several people PM* me who were having trouble with the details of the integral hinge in this blog so I've done a sketchup to try to clarify it. I hope I haven't just made it more confusing. If this doesn't clear it up, I'll just keep trying.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that is just wonderful, now I'll have to make a box soon.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Sketchup Model to Make it Easier (I hope)*
> 
> *I have had several people PM* me who were having trouble with the details of the integral hinge in this blog so I've done a sketchup to try to clarify it. I hope I haven't just made it more confusing. If this doesn't clear it up, I'll just keep trying.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Paul


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A Sketchup Model to Make it Easier (I hope)*
> 
> *I have had several people PM* me who were having trouble with the details of the integral hinge in this blog so I've done a sketchup to try to clarify it. I hope I haven't just made it more confusing. If this doesn't clear it up, I'll just keep trying.
> 
> ...


Jenn has just taken up making jewelery from these incredibly tiny beads, the box you've shown here would be ideal for storing the many different varieties she has. Thank you for the post and the SU model.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A Sketchup Model to Make it Easier (I hope)*
> 
> *I have had several people PM* me who were having trouble with the details of the integral hinge in this blog so I've done a sketchup to try to clarify it. I hope I haven't just made it more confusing. If this doesn't clear it up, I'll just keep trying.
> 
> ...


Paul,

That's a real COOL Unique method of doing it…

Is that about a 1/8" rod?

Thank you for the SketchUp… Nice job!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A Sketchup Model to Make it Easier (I hope)*
> 
> *I have had several people PM* me who were having trouble with the details of the integral hinge in this blog so I've done a sketchup to try to clarify it. I hope I haven't just made it more confusing. If this doesn't clear it up, I'll just keep trying.
> 
> ...


Now that SketchUp drawing knocked into my thick skull. I can't wait to get into the shop and give it a go. I've made quite a few wooden hinges - but this appears to be so much easier.

Joe, the brass rod is 1/8"


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Sketchup Model to Make it Easier (I hope)*
> 
> *I have had several people PM* me who were having trouble with the details of the integral hinge in this blog so I've done a sketchup to try to clarify it. I hope I haven't just made it more confusing. If this doesn't clear it up, I'll just keep trying.
> 
> ...


Thnx for the link and all your expertise Paul…..............but, for some reason, it says the link is expired. Here's what I get: https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/expiredredirects.html?redirect=1&mid=49b42e2ce1f6da5152d9fc61873164a1


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Sketchup Model to Make it Easier (I hope)*
> 
> *I have had several people PM* me who were having trouble with the details of the integral hinge in this blog so I've done a sketchup to try to clarify it. I hope I haven't just made it more confusing. If this doesn't clear it up, I'll just keep trying.
> 
> ...


That happens occasionally Roger as the versions update apparently. I try to keep my links updated but this one seems to have slipped by me. Thanks for the tip.

Try this one. I will update it in the post as well.

https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/model.html?id=49b42e2ce1f6da5152d9fc61873164a1


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Sketchup Model to Make it Easier (I hope)*
> 
> *I have had several people PM* me who were having trouble with the details of the integral hinge in this blog so I've done a sketchup to try to clarify it. I hope I haven't just made it more confusing. If this doesn't clear it up, I'll just keep trying.
> 
> ...


Ahh, yes. That one works. Carry on.


----------

